# Should I adopt this horse?



## eventer89 (Apr 14, 2009)

Adoption

His name is Midas. he is I think 9th or 10th from the bottom.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, they have some really lovely horses, it amazes me how such nice horses end up sometimes. If you have the time for him I think he is really nice


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

He looks really nice. Make a good project i think he would be worth it.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm definitely not a conformation expert, but something strikes me off in his back end / stifle area. Anyone else?


----------



## JokerGoddess (May 2, 2009)

Midas is a beautiful horse. At that, his back end looks fine to me. o_o Comparing it to the other horses on the page.. Looks the same to me. But would definitely be a great horse, if he is really that responsive and loving of his work! = ) As long as you feel like you can spend hours upon hours with him when you first meet him, it's all good.


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

His legs make me nervous. It looks like he has little/no heel and that is causing too much slope in his pasterns which can put a lot of strain on those tendons. He also looks camped out in the back and seems to have a very weak loin/croup connection. Guess it depends on what you would want to be doing with him but I don't think he would hold up well under a heavy work load.


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

Hes cute, go with your gut on this one.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I definitely don't see that he is camped out.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I just loved IMACUTIE. 

I agree with mama, his back end looks somewhat funny. And he looks little downhill on pic (may be just saddle/ground combo). But he is very cute. I'd give him a trial ride.


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

northernmama said:


> I definitely don't see that he is camped out.


Just looked again and it must have been a long day yesterday because he isn't. Sorry!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

midas is nice, but i lean more toward the pregnant TB mare... of course. haha


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

He looks nice, but I like Betty B. Bratte and Jackson best.


----------



## shellyshoe (Mar 12, 2007)

i think his back, wither neck is difficult to look at, as all the pic's are of him saddled, and it looks to me as if the saddle it put a bit far up his wither, making it look sloped downwards to the back. would love a unsaddled pic.....

Good luck on your decision


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

He's post legged in the behind and has a short neck. I prefer Neesy, she looks like a sweetheart.


----------

